# Egg Sharing Pregnancy Results at CRM London



## CRM CARE London (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi all,

We are delighted to share with you our 2012 results for all our patients who underwent egg sharing at CRM London.

The news is fantastic, *71.4%* of patients who had an embryo transfer after sharing ½ of their eggs had a big fat positive on their preggie test!

If you would like to read the results and information for yourself please go to our website page - http://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/en/success-rates/egg-share-donor-pregnancy-rates.html

What we can clearly tell from our results is that donating ½ of your eggs to a recipient certainly does not affect your own chances of a pregnancy and off course all the treatment is free! 

If you would like any information about egg sharing please visit http://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/en/egg-donation/egg-sharing-programme.html or if you would like to join the egg sharing program at CRM London please contact [email protected]

Best wishes

The Egg Sharing Team @ CRM London


----------

